# 15 Jan Gulf Report



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Met up with BBarton and Yakntat this morning at Pickens. We launched in the hopes that the weather would hold up and be a nice day. Our first spot we hit yielded lots of pigfish and snapper. A flounder was pulled up along with trigger. Somewhere in there I got a Red Porgy. After a few hours we wanted to head over to 3 Barges, but from where we were we could see 6 boats piled up. Eventually, they started to leave and we made our way over. That's when the fun began. Right off the bat we hooked up on a couple slot reds, and they just kept coming. Between us all we probably pulled up about 35 Reds, all in slot range. It was nonstop till we started to run out of bait and daylight. We had to make a mad dash back to the shore before the sun went down. But before we left, BBarton got himself a nice little Gag grouper. Another great trip for the new year.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice report! What were you guys catching the reds on?


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Wish I could have been there. Looks like you guys took advantage of the new Red fish limits!


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice haul look's like you made it to shore with no time to spare.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice job guys! We saw you all pass by as we were getting ready. Hopefully I can post a report soon. We didn't get any thing we could keep


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention. Brandon caught this big octopus that he was too scared to bring in his yak, lol. Shoulda taken a pic. 

The reds were hitting all kinds of stuff, squid, cut bait, sardines, lucanus jig. It was nuts. They were all hangin out on the bottom.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Ginzu said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention. Brandon caught this big octopus that he was too scared to bring in his yak, lol. Shoulda taken a pic.
> 
> The reds were hitting all kinds of stuff, squid, cut bait, sardines, lucanus jig. It was nuts. They were all hangin out on the bottom.


I would have had octopus for dinner for sure!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

New redfish regs start on Feb. 1..still 1 per person right now.... looks like 3 fisherman and 3 redfish to me.... I hope thats what i am seeing....


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

great day on the water, to bad we couldnt keep the snappers and the grouper! no video this time guys i left my sd card at home lol... no joke about the redfish! they were on fire, numerous double, and triple hook ups!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

no woryz said:


> New redfish regs start on Feb. 1..still 1 per person right now.... looks like 3 fisherman and 3 redfish to me.... I hope thats what i am seeing....


u are correct.... and yes that octopus was freaky i wasnt touching it, thought i got a pic but no good!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

no woryz, I was sure that was it, just didnt want anybody to think otherwise... I have no need for an octopus... they will hurt you in a bad way...or at least make you hurt yourself... especially in a yak and being offshore... Nice fish and nice pictures as well... good stuff..


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great report guys!!!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

I had a great day. I'm trying to recover






























now with some beer and food.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Damn I looked at the weather and just knew you guys were out there. Making me jealous. We'll get on them next weekend I hope.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

My snapper was bigger!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice report and the photos were great as an added bonus.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Nice haul, can't believe it was that calm...

P_


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Wow, what a killer report. We went out again in Destin targeting flounder at the bridge rubble and only caught two with a ton of sand perch, rockbass, a few snapper, and one octopus mixed in. Hopefully next weekend will have good conditions too


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

this is a great way to recover!


----------

